# what size rubberbands?



## Oregonbeeman (Jul 12, 2011)

Really any size will work that can stretch around the frame. I get a big bag from harbor freight of random sized rubber bands and they almost all fit one way or another. It makes it easier to place the comb in if you wire the frames first so the wax just sits on the wire while you place the rubber bands.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Size 32 for medium


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the big wide red rubberbands I buy them from kinkos or any office supply store. Personal choice but you can use regular old bands from Wally World. I never thought about useing the wire it would keep it straighter. Thanks Oragonbeeman


----------



## Oregonbeeman (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah the wire trick really makes it a lot faster for me. It does make the comb a little off set on the frame but its not a big deal if you put them all in the hive the same way. I actually just use monofilement fishing line instead of wire cause its cheap.


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to use regular wired frames like Oregonbeeman, but I finally started taking regular unwired frames & then putting brads down each end bar on one edge and wiring on a zigzag pattern and then tapping in all the brads. This way you get extra support for the comb, and since the wires are off to one side, the comb sits nicely in the middle instead of off to one side. Sure makes it easier to put on rubber bands when you can lay your frame with the comb on it across a 5 gallon bucket & use both hands to install the rubber bands. I usually keep a box or two of these frames on hand just for cutouts.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Would not have thought about using wired frames.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Something else comes in handy also, put the rubber bands on before you put the comb into the frame. Have several on pulled to each side and as you need them just slide them over, it will make it a lot faster and easier.


----------

